# show off your family...



## Kareda (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought to start a thread (my apologies if this has already been done) showing pictures of our loved ones, your significant other, your children, furbabies, friends that are family. I seen many pictures of you,but love seeing pictures of what matters most to you...Family ( in however you define it!)

I also just shot this today and HAD to share, lol. My girls, they just turned 3 & 6






These was my husband and I 6 years ago... Good lord where does time go?





My husband





My Furbaby, Belle





Your turn!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2007)

fun thread  These pics were taken on the 4th of july.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2007)

I posted this one a few weeks back , so consider this an encore. From Memorial Day weekend...


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a few pictures of my kids. Megan ,your little guy is soo cute! And you and your hubby look great together.  

Screamingchicken,you have a nice looking family. :wubu: 

Kareda,Your family is georgous also. Your little girls are so pretty.:wubu: 

View attachment birthdayetc 034.jpg


View attachment birthdayetc 041.jpg


View attachment jennbdayetc018.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jul 21, 2007)

Look at all of the adorable kids! 

This is my family, taken at our wedding. It includes my husband, son, adopted son, mother, father, sister and one of her two boys, her husband and his daughter, Eric's aunt and uncle, as well as their son and his wife.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2007)

We have new ones.. but they're not ready yet... so here's last years whole fam damily. 

View attachment family.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, first there's me and Sandie:






Then our oldest dog, Peanut:







Our middle dog, Pearl:







Our puppy, Beau:







And of course, Miss Della:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's the family! (I also posted this earlier on the recent picture thread...)

Stan, MtnMaiden and our daughter.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 21, 2007)

1: My mom with my oldest nephew when he was a baby
2: My brother and sister in law 
3: My younger brother
4: My nephews


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

First is Gottfried and I. This was taken the day after G. gave me my engagement ring.  Sorry... big pic and you can almost see up our nostrils.

Next are our "kids" Smokey (the dog) and Lucy (the cat)... the photo's a few years old. Smokey had just gotten a summer shearing.

Next, a photo from our wedding of my nieces and three of my cousins. The girl on the far left breaks my heart. She is so totally me. I just hope she doesn't turn out to be _totally_ me. Sadly she has pretty much the same harmful, nagging, fighting, idiot parents that I had and lives about 1500 miles away.

Last, more recent pic of Smokey, prior to his dental visit and 9 teeth extractions. He and Lucy are both 13 years old.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 21, 2007)

Megan- very cute pics, your son is a cutie!

Screaming Chicken- great family picture! 

Prettyssbbw- Your girls are beauties!

Tina- what I would love to have an extended family like that! (And such a great looking bunch!) Very pretty wedding!

Fuzzy- Nice looking family! I cannot tell which of your kids take to whom, I see both of you in them!

Wayne- Beautiful furbabies! Cute couple pic!

Stan- your daughter is a cutie! Great looking family!

Rebecca- awwww..Babies! Love them! Great pics!

ThatFatGirl- Sorry to hear about your niece, she is gorgeous! Your furbabies are precious and great couple pic!

Thanks everyone for sharing, I look forward to more!


----------



## toni (Jul 21, 2007)

These are pics of my daughter Abigail and me.  

View attachment rock.jpg


View attachment meabigial.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yay, everyone is so damn cute!!! 

And Fuzzy, I was beginning to wonder if the Mrs. was like Norm's Vera... we never got to see her!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

This is my family. Wayne and my step-kids, Glynn and Gloria.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh yay, everyone is so damn cute!!!
> And Fuzzy, I was beginning to wonder if the Mrs. was like Norm's Vera... we never got to see her!



Bri is camera shy. We'll take a vacation somewhere and she'll be the one who TAKES all the pictures.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jul 22, 2007)

I think some of these are around here somewhere. But, what the hell...

Myself, my son and grandson





My second youngest





My youngest 





My Grandson recently




Peace,
2P.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!! great thread 

ok, its my turn

bro, dad, and me
View attachment 23276


gf, cousin and me 
View attachment 23275


bro, cousin, lil bro and me 
View attachment 23277


and the last one (i promise !)... mi little baby cousin, and me
View attachment 23278


----------



## lestamore (Jul 22, 2007)

this is:

1: my mom and dad and brother and I in 1987 I think
2: my mom and dad
3: my brother
4: me and my brother

I love them so much, but rarely get to see them. My mom died in 2004 and my brother is in the military, and my dad moved to a remote island.  

View attachment Family2.jpg


View attachment parents small.JPG


View attachment P1000129small.JPG


View attachment Copy of DSCF0026small.JPG


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2007)

This is from Mother's day...Daughter, wife, mom, and some biker dude. 

View attachment Family smaller.JPG


----------



## Sugar (Jul 28, 2007)

Aieeee I love this one!!

Me and my Mom, GK for Mother's Day





Me & My Daddy 






Me & my Brother, Jerry. We are twins separated by 10 years.






Pulga Bear Sanches...the very best dog ever.





And last but not least...the person I spend all of my time with...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> This is from Mother's day...Daughter, wife, mom, and some biker dude.



Lovely pic!! Z, I think you need to update your avatar. I had no idea what a cutie you are!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2007)

My twins at the street fair today  

View attachment Bele Chere Girls.JPG


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Lovely pic!! Z, I think you need to update your avatar. I had no idea what a cutie you are!



But it's not me that is the source of the cuteness...it's the company I keep. Once the optical delusion wears off, I'm still the anti-cute


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 28, 2007)

Mottie n her mushlettes  

View attachment MUSHYS~1104.GIF


----------



## Aliena (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's one from our latest camping trip and what I feel is the best pic. 

This is DH:








And of course the FittyeousFatteous, aka: WubbyeousTubbyeous:







Best family in the whole world, truly. :happy:


----------



## Tarella (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are a few of the special people in my life: my kids, my dad, and the guy who stole my heart*S*

Tara 

View attachment Reunionphtoos 314.jpg


View attachment rainabraedenhugs.jpg


View attachment Dadtarasept272001sm.jpg


View attachment mike2-1.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is my entire Malaysian family. Jerry is standing behind & to the right of me. 






These are my nephews & nieces.


----------



## Christina416 (Aug 6, 2007)

My brothers Peter & Christopher, My Nephew CJ (Christopher John) and I 

View attachment me&bros.jpg


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is me and my hubby Jerry



This is me and my "furry kids" Frodo and Arwen



And this would be Frodo's favorite place to sleep!!

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## nixonshine (Aug 6, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I think some of these are around here somewhere. But, what the hell...
> 
> Myself, my son and grandson
> 
> ...



Which one of you is the Myself and which one is My son? you must look very, very young to have a son that age!!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 6, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> Which one of you is the Myself and which one is My son? you must look very, very young to have a son that age!!!!




Actually, I was wondering the same thing. I absolutely could not figure out which was the son, and which the father. You both look very young!


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 6, 2007)

Me and my sis, Tori. THe second one is just cute, it's her eating at TGIF's. She doesn't know I posted these. 

View attachment toriandme.jpg


View attachment toridessert.jpg


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Aug 6, 2007)

Pic # 1 is my husband Phil and our son Andrew
Pic # 2 is Phil and I
Pic # 3 is Andrew clowing around 

View attachment phillybash2007 048 resize.jpg


View attachment phillybash2007 167 resize.jpg


View attachment DSC00742 resize.jpg


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 6, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone.


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are my twins, McKenzie & Christopher. This is from last Xmas. They turned 4 July 5th. All the other pics I have are too big to upload. I tried. 

View attachment xmas062.jpg


View attachment xmas061.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Nephew, Younger Brother, Niece, Mom, Me, Daughter, Older Brother; sitting - Sis and Hubby:
View attachment 24428


My oldest and his wife:
View attachment 24429


Middle Son:
View attachment 24430


Me and Daughter
View attachment 24431


----------



## Aliena (Aug 8, 2007)

There are some amazingly cute kids on this board! Everyones family looks so cozy and close, and beautiful; I am enjoying this thread thoroughly! 

Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

Joy..your pics did not show, when I clicked on the links.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Joy..your pics did not show, when I clicked on the links.


Thanks  All fixed now.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's my one and only Grandbaby, Rayne!






And my Haunted House Crew who's also my family from July to November. BTW, this was taken at the 4th of July Parade of which we won 1st place!


----------



## Emma (Aug 8, 2007)

My kitty cat






Nik before going to the rocky horror show lol





My livingroom (pretty messy)





Andy 





Nik (and rob from dims) on the first day we met (you can see my arm)





Nik in make up (seems to be a theme here)


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 18, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Nik before going to the rocky horror show lol



Em, it is SO cool to find fellow rocky horror fans! i went to my first show last december and i wondered what the HELL took me so long (i've been a long time "masturbator" (to anyone not familiar, it's someone who watches the movie over and over but has never been to an actual show yet)). it was a great time.

anywaaaay ... yeah, here's one with my two girlfriends and our *V*s. we actually went because i had to write a piece on it for my college's newspaper. but hell, we reclaimed our virginity for a night, so that was nice. the initiation included deep throating candy canes. good times.  









.... and as for that actual family stuff, here's the most recent photo of my gang (my brother, and mom & dad -- next year is their 25th!):


----------



## Paw Paw (Aug 18, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> Which one of you is the Myself and which one is My son? you must look very, very young to have a son that age!!!!



I am in the chair. Thanx.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2007)

My youngest sister Samantha







My Mom & Dad






My sister Danielle and my nephew Max






My sister Kim and her son Max (when he was a baby and a little porker)

I have another sister but can't find a picture. Haha.


----------



## Risible (Aug 18, 2007)

A 2003 pic including Dad (Mom passed in 2002, but I'm sure she's with us here in spirit in this pic), siblings, spouses, kids and their kids. Um, we're about two-thirds represented here. Yeah, and you can probably _guess_ which one I am . 

View attachment family 2003.jpg


----------



## Canonista (Aug 19, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> My youngest sister Samantha
> 
> My sister Danielle and my nephew Max
> 
> My sister Kim and her son Max (when he was a baby and a little porker)



Except for all of them being really attractive your sisters bear little resemblance to each other. Are you kids adopted? I'm adopted, as are my sisters. We look nothing alike either.

Here's my son. I won't post his face online, but this is pretty typical of him. (Book in face, hiding from camera.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Except for all of them being really attractive your sisters bear little resemblance to each other. Are you kids adopted? I'm adopted, as are my sisters. We look nothing alike either.
> 
> Here's my son. I won't post his face online, but this is pretty typical of him. (Book in face, hiding from camera.)



No adoptions, but we are a "yours, mine and ours" family.

My real Mom died when I was 11. I have a "full" sister but that's the missing picture.

My Dad remarried and the woman in the picture that I called Mom is technically my step-mom, but she's earned the Mom title, let me tell you. She brought Danielle to the family and as you can tell Danielle is half black. My Dad and my "step-mom" (to make it clearer) had two children of their own, Samantha & Kim. So yeah, I have a full, a step and two halves.

But to us, we're all just family. I only usually tell the story if someone's curious.

I have a picture somewhere that I have to scan of Mom, Sam and Kim because they look so alike in it that it's scary.

The book picture of your son is hilarious! I always had my nose in a book as a kid too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 19, 2007)

This is a great thread! All the families are adorable. 

These pics are on the older side but here is my family:

Me & My Mom:
View attachment 25181


My Brothers:
View attachment 25182


My Grandparents (married over 50 years :wubu: ):
View attachment 25183


Me & My Best Friend, Karen:
View attachment 25184


Karen's Son, My Nephew:
View attachment 25185


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Here's my one and only Grandbaby, Rayne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OooooOOooOoOO thanks for sharing these! I love getting to see the haunted house crew and that is one sweet, gorgeous grandbaby. You are indeed blessed


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 21, 2007)

This is the Family.  Dad, Mom, Brother Jesse and Me.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 21, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is the Family.  Dad, Mom, Brother Jesse and Me.



aw, we're going to be sisters in law!!

:smitten: 

and no, it doesn't matter if he's already taken!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> aw, we're going to be sisters in law!!
> 
> :smitten:
> 
> and no, it doesn't matter if he's already taken!



I would glady take you as a sister in law! lol


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread with one of my all-time favorite pics of my lil boy and his daddy:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG... they're adorable!! What a gorgeous family!! 

(and you tried to give that hubby away??? What were you thinking????)




TraciJo67 said:


> Resurrecting this thread with one of my all-time favorite pics of my lil boy and his daddy:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> OMG... they're adorable!! What a gorgeous family!!
> 
> (and you tried to give that hubby away??? What were you thinking????)



Well technically, it would have been a *loan*. Outta my hair for a while means a few days of excess shopping, debauchery, and general no-goodedness (yeah, I just made up a new word).

And thanks for your sweet comments


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 30, 2007)

You have a couple of handsome guys there.... 

oh and no-goodedness.... I'm likin' that new word.... let's send it in to Websters....






TraciJo67 said:


> Well technically, it would have been a *loan*. Outta my hair for a while means a few days of excess shopping, debauchery, and general no-goodedness (yeah, I just made up a new word).
> 
> And thanks for your sweet comments


----------



## mossystate (Nov 30, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well technically, it would have been a *loan*. Outta my hair for a while means a few days of excess shopping, debauchery, and general no-goodedness (yeah, I just made up a new word).



So, hubby needs me to come by for some, ummm, naughty bidness AND he is going to buy me stuff??!! Last time I was in Minnesota was back in ..oh...'75? 

That is an adorable picture. That smile you are getting from that kid..awwwwww..sweet.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> So, hubby needs me to come by for some, ummm, naughty bidness AND he is going to buy me stuff??!! Last time I was in Minnesota was back in ..oh...'75?
> 
> That is an adorable picture. That smile you are getting from that kid..awwwwww..sweet.



No, you idjit ... you distract him while *I'm* out buying MYSELF stuff.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> No, you idjit ... you distract him while *I'm* out buying MYSELF stuff.




Are you buying yourself.....................
















































THIS?






 





**Gorgeous Family, btw


----------



## mossystate (Nov 30, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> No, you idjit ... you distract him while *I'm* out buying MYSELF stuff.



Ewe da idjit..I gnu watt u mint...pffffffffft

was my way of having a go at the hubby...


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 30, 2007)

All such pretty families!~~~~Heres my closest Family::smitten::smitten:

In the first pic its my sister mandy & Me (in the silly hats)
In the 2nd pic its my daddy (he's in heaven)
in the 3rd pic its my little sister Marsha
in the 4th pic its my only nephew Danny
In the 5th pic its all three of us together(mandy, nephew,me)
In the 6th pic its my favorite cousin Lory
In the 7th pic its my best friend Eddie
In the 8th pic its me and my Momma
And last but not least its my little brother and me






Sorry for writing all this just so you all would know who is who!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ewe da idjit..I gnu watt u mint...pffffffffft
> 
> was my way of having a go at the hubby...




Slut.

On the other hand, find a way to hook me up with that .... tasty, delectable young morsel we talked about, and ... well, DONE! And DONE!!!

Just remember, no refunds ... no exchanges.


Disclaimer: I actually adore the DH. I'm just having a bit of fun at his expense. Feh. He'll never know. Until the next time I'm mad at him


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2007)

latinshygirl92377 said:


> All such pretty families!~~~~Heres my closest Family::smitten::smitten:
> 
> In the first pic its my sister mandy & Me (in the silly hats)
> In the 2nd pic its my daddy (he's in heaven)
> ...



I'm gonna be in some pictures with you one day, Phoebe! I promise that! But in the meantime, your family looks like they really love each other. 

Here's some of mine... you might've seen some of these before...

The first one is an old family picture... look at me as a baby!
The second one is everyone minus me and my mom during Mardi Gras.
The next one is of my three dogs... they so cute, huh?
And the next one is of me and my sisters and my nieces.
The last one is of my sisters...

I need to figure out how to make these pictures smaller...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 17, 2007)

If he knew I was posting this, he would *KILL* me. But, I warned him before the snapping of the picture that if he made a face, I was posting it on the internet. So here it is -- my two sons. Can you tell which one is the immature 16yr old?? :blink:


----------



## mimosa (Dec 17, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> If he knew I was posting this, he would *KILL* me. But, I warned him before the snapping of the picture that if he made a face, I was posting it on the internet. So here it is -- my two sons. Can you tell which one is the immature 16yr old?? :blink:



SO Cute.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 17, 2007)

Still one of my fave pics of me and my lil bro. When we were in Puerto Rico last March just bumming around






(More of the rest of my family to come when i get on my home computer)


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 18, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Still one of my fave pics of me and my lil bro. When we were in Puerto Rico last March just bumming around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitely a great picture of you and your brother. Your little brother is soo cute and offcourse so are you knottyone. Your parents must be extremely good looking......:smitten:


----------



## Arrhythmia (Dec 18, 2007)

mimosa said:


> SO Cute.


Thanks, mimosa! The little guy in the back with the toothy grin is my 11yr old with Autism. He's my love, but has lately been getting on my nerves. Going through puberty and grabbing the girls boobs -- GAWD...why couldn't he have been a foot man, instead?!:doh:


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> Still one of my fave pics of me and my lil bro. When we were in Puerto Rico last March just bumming around
> (More of the rest of my family to come when i get on my home computer)



My little brother looks a LOT like yours (wellat least with the sunglasses on). 
He has almost exactly the same jawline, hair color/length and nose as my own bro

Weird! 

Cute pic!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, so I finally got a pic of my family from the holidays up. Just My Dad, Mom and brother and me all up in front of the tree.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

They make my life worth living...... I know there is a God while I am with them. 

View attachment Bele Chere Girls.JPG


View attachment March pics of Rhi and myself 004.jpg


View attachment PICT0026.JPG


View attachment March pics of Rhi and myself 005.jpg


View attachment Rhi at NC Zoo.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

and again...... 

View attachment March pics of Rhi and myself 052.jpg


View attachment March pics of Rhi and myself 038.jpg


View attachment PICT0146.JPG


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh... how adorable and lovely!! You have 3 girls??? Wow.... absolutely gorgeous.... just like their mama!! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They make my life worth living...... I know there is a God while I am with them.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2008)

For twins... they're like night and day!! Beauties!!!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and again......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks very much Vi 

People don't usually realize that they're twins until I tell them. A big size difference, too. The blonde one resembles her oldest sister- both resembling my tall, blond ex-husband. The little one doesn't much look like me either........she looks like my mother and brother.....neither of which I resemble (my mother and her family were/are all petites) (I look like my father). Funny how DNA works, eh?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you sure you're their mom?? LOL JUST KIDDING!!  

Seriously, they're absolutely lovely girls... all of them. You should be VERY proud..... (despite the ex)




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks very much Vi
> 
> People don't usually realize that they're twins until I tell them. A big size difference, too. The blonde one resembles her oldest sister- both resembling my tall, blond ex-husband. The little one doesn't much look like me either........she looks like my mother and brother.....neither of which I resemble (I look like my father). Funny how DNA works, eh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Are you sure you're their mom?? LOL JUST KIDDING!!
> 
> Seriously, they're absolutely lovely girls... all of them. You should be VERY proud..... (despite the ex)




Thank you again......and yes, I have the stretch marks to prove it


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2008)

That's my girl!!  :happy:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you again......and yes, I have the stretch marks to prove it


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2008)

My brother Bo and his daughter Lilli.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2008)

You and your brother look a lot alike... and Lilli... OMG... is she an angel!! Too cute for words!!




MisticalMisty said:


> My brother Bo and his daughter Lilli.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 7, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I finally got a pic of my family from the holidays up. Just My Dad, Mom and brother and me all up in front of the tree.



Very, very nice picture, Knottyone! I wish I could get my fam together like that for one. Well, I guess I could, but I'm the one who's not so cooperative when taking picture. BTW, your shirt intrigues me. Are those skulls I see?


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> They make my life worth living...... I know there is a God while I am with them.


And He has given you beautiful angels.  How adorable!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 7, 2008)

Arrhythmia said:


> Very, very nice picture, Knottyone! I wish I could get my fam together like that for one. Well, I guess I could, but I'm the one who's not so cooperative when taking picture. BTW, your shirt intrigues me. Are those skulls I see?



Awww, thanx. And yea, we know the feeling, getting my brother to take a picture with the family... its hard, we're just gonna leave it at that lol. And yea, the whole faded skull look, its one of my fave shirts


----------



## cnk2cav (Jan 7, 2008)

My lovely nieces and nephews-this is the best I could get 

View attachment IMG_0810.JPG


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

ok.. I have 3 brothers, can't find a pic of my older one.. but here's my middle brother and my nephew (his son) and the second pic is my youngest brother. :bow: 

View attachment jay and daddy.jpg


View attachment joe smaller.jpg


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

found one of my older brother.. he's on a wheelchair basketball team.. this is after one of his games.. 

View attachment sam and shaq.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2008)

Gorgeous families, Misty, Phatfatgirl and cnk2cav


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks GEF!  
I am thoroughly enjoying this thread! Everyone has such happy and beautiful families! Can't wait to see more! Come on people! Post! LOL


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 7, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I finally got a pic of my family from the holidays up. Just My Dad, Mom and brother and me all up in front of the tree.




you are such a doll


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 8, 2008)

My job was rained out today, so here I am killing some more time.

My Grandchildren (so far).

Mario and Annaya ( an-eye- uh )





Peace,
2P.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paw Paw said:


> My job was rained out today, so here I am killing some more time.
> 
> My Grandchildren (so far).
> 
> ...



What beautiful babies. You must be so proud


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 8, 2008)

There's so much cuteness running around in this thread.  

I only have a couple now:

That's me and my sister when we were younger:






My brother David:





My sister in a more recent photo:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness Jon, I almost choked when I saw your baby picture. You're too cute for school.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jan 8, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> There's so much cuteness running around in this thread.
> 
> I only have a couple now:
> 
> ...


AWESOME pics, Jon!!


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 8, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> What beautiful babies. You must be so proud



Thank you!

My kids and grandkids are my life! Their youngest aunt, Ashley, is six today.
She is my little gardener. I will post the picture of us at the school when I can. We are on a committee that does upkeep on flowers and such.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 8, 2008)

Paw Paw said:


> My job was rained out today, so here I am killing some more time.
> 
> My Grandchildren (so far).
> 
> ...



You shouldn't be showing these children on the net because someone might steal them..........












most likely me  

















@ Jon Blaze- that picture of you and your sister when your were little is just adorable


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 14, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I finally got a pic of my family from the holidays up. Just My Dad, Mom and brother and me all up in front of the tree.



ok, I already knew you were a looker. And that your little brother was so cute. But who knew your dad was....damn hot!

uh oh, is that icky of me to say?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2008)

SVS............ *I* knew. I have already had Knotty posting Dad pics for me to drool over :blush: :batting:

















Yes, I have NO shame when it comes to the menfolk


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> SVS............ *I* knew. I have already had Knotty posting Dad pics for me to drool over :blush: :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link please? (also no shame here. LOL)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 14, 2008)

It was about a year ago? One of his Dad standing near a totem pole....Knotty would you mind to post it again? :batting:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, Knotty. please? give an old gal a break


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 17, 2008)

My beautiful Aunt Michelle and my handsome cousin Jimmy, back in the day...

Jimmy passed away in May at age 23 and today we're saying goodbye to my Auntie who passed away last Sunday in a car accident.

I love and miss you both.


_I will remember you_
_Will you remember me? _
_Dont let your life pass you by_
_Weep not for the memories_

_Remember the good times that we had? _
_I let them slip away from us when things got bad_
_How clearly I first saw you smilin in the sun_
_Wanna feel your warmth upon me, I wanna be the one_

_I will remember you_
_Will you remember me? _
_Dont let your life pass you by_
_Weep not for the memories_

_Im so tired but I cant sleep_
_Standin on the edge of something much too deep_
_Its funny how we feel so much but we cannot say a word_
_We are screaming inside, but we cant be heard_

_But I will remember you_
_Will you remember me? _
_Dont let your life pass you by_
_Weep not for the memories_

_Im so afraid to love you, but more afraid to loose_
_Clinging to a past that doesnt let me choose_
_Once there was a darkness, deep and endless night_
_You gave me everything you had, oh you gave me light_

_And I will remember you_
_Will you remember me? _
_Dont let your life pass you by_
_Weep not for the memories_

_And I will remember you_
_Will you remember me? _
_Dont let your life pass you by_
_Weep not for the memories_
_Weep not for the memories_
_-Sarah Mclachlan_


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is my family this past Christmas.....

In front are my parents... they'll celebrate their 50th anniversary this summer. 

In back are L-R: my older brother and his son, my nephew; me; my oldest brother; my younger brother; my sister-in-law and my step-niece. 

We're a motley crew.... I can't believe we managed to tolerate each other long enough for this pic.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 17, 2008)

Me and hubby
Me and oldest son Rob
Me and youngest son Jerry 

View attachment Mr&Mrs.jpg


View attachment ME and Rob.jpg


View attachment Jerry&Mom.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 17, 2008)

Cathy and Kevin
ANd their kids Cienna(1) and Kevin Jr (4)(Sorry about quality taken with a camera phone)
John and Sarah and their triplets(lydia, fionnlagh, and nesslin) with me.
Their oldest daughter Marly (2) 

View attachment Cathy and Kevin.jpg


View attachment Cuties.jpg


View attachment kohkum&Mcdonalds.jpg


View attachment Marley.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2008)

Ruffie you have some lovely kids and grandkids.... your entire family looks very loving....


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 17, 2008)

I am very blessed and enjoy them so very much!
Ruth


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It was about a year ago? One of his Dad standing near a totem pole....Knotty would you mind to post it again? :batting:



Sry Green, totally missed this post for like... ya know... a monthish lol. Here is that pic, its my Dad and me at a full moon party in Tortolla last March. Good times ^_^


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

thought id share my family with yooou!

My Auntie Judy, Auntie sue and mummy dearest, my three fav. adults in the world!  
View attachment 36673


Me and my big sister (she's older by two years and is the brunette, i was blonde on bonfire night hehe)
View attachment 36674


My big mumma and dad (can you tell i love my mum much haha)
View attachment 36675


and my favourite little girl in the world, my niece isabelle, almost 2 now 
View attachment 36676


haha sorry if ive rammed you with too many pics, i just love my family waay much!


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 36694


My 25 year old sister Jennifer. She's my bestest friend in the whole universe!!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Feb 23, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Sry Green, totally missed this post for like... ya know... a monthish lol. Here is that pic, its my Dad and me at a full moon party in Tortolla last March. Good times ^_^


DUDE, I love this pic!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Feb 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> My beautiful Aunt Michelle and my handsome cousin Jimmy, back in the day...
> 
> Jimmy passed away in May at age 23 and today we're saying goodbye to my Auntie who passed away last Sunday in a car accident.
> 
> I love and miss you both.


I am so sorry for your loss, Surly.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of my great-niece, who is 10 months old.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 24, 2008)

Those two little bottom teeth are adorable with that grin of hers!
Ruth


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 29, 2008)

Latest pic of my pride 'n joy:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Latest pic of my pride 'n joy:



Very cute boy TraciJo! He has really grown since I saw the last picture of him!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Latest pic of my pride 'n joy:



Wasn't it just yesterday he was in a Snuggli????


----------



## Suze (Feb 29, 2008)

^^
Aww...your son is adorable. And I love his outfit.


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

http://members.impulse.net/~thebob/index.html


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

family portrait! 

View attachment family.jpg


----------



## Suze (Feb 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> family portrait!



Just beautiful, Jes.


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks! i love that kitty! handsome, no?


----------



## Suze (Feb 29, 2008)

well, duh!
but it would be even better if he had a sweater to match that charming gal in glasses. :wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jes said:


> family portrait!



Perhaps I'm mistaken: Was it you who raised a big fuss about people using your picture, without your permission, for a purpose that you hadn't intended?

<cough> hypocrite


----------



## Jes (Feb 29, 2008)

susieQ said:


> well, duh!
> but it would be even better if he had a sweater to match that charming gal in glasses. :wubu:



well, it's an old photo, that's for sure. i can't vouch for bob's clothing choices... but you can't pick family('s clothing), right? 

i don't have a shot of my parents to put up and they wouldn't want a shot of themselves here anyway, but I have very cute nieces--chinese american, dark haired and eyed (and then there's me!).


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 29, 2008)

susieQ said:


> ^^
> Aww...your son is adorable. And I love his outfit.



My favorite "outfit" has to be the cam shot I got of him yesterday, just prior to his bath: He was running around the living room, nekkid as a jaybird, "vacuuming" the floor with his little plastic Fisher Price model ... family jewels floppin' & swayin' in time with the movement of the vacuum. Good times. For about 18.7 seconds ...

... because, as the camera was trained on his nekkid little brown moogli body, he proceeded to take a whiz all over said plastic toy and the off-white berber carpeting. 

Nah, it's still Good Times


----------



## Suze (Feb 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> My favorite "outfit" has to be the cam shot I got of him yesterday, just prior to his bath: He was running around the living room, nekkid as a jaybird, "vacuuming" the floor with his little plastic Fisher Price model ... family jewels floppin' & swayin' in time with the movement of the vacuum. Good times. For about 18.7 seconds ...
> 
> ... because, as the camera was trained on his nekkid little brown moogli body, he proceeded to take a whiz all over said plastic toy and the off-white berber carpeting.
> 
> Nah, it's still Good Times



I repeat: Aww... :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Latest pic of my pride 'n joy:



what a gorgeous child


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Latest pic of my pride 'n joy:



He is adorable, I love his little sweater.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 97428518_1252947.jpg




Happy St Patrick's Day Dimmers!



Lots of love and smooshy goodness,


Auntie Shoshie's Cookie Monster 

Marcus


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 38471
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! He is so adorable! 
What a little lucky charm he is!
I just wanna reach right through the screen and kiss his cute little face!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 16, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> OMG! He is so adorable!
> What a little lucky charm he is!
> I just wanna reach right through the screen and kiss his cute little face!




Thank you so much Jersey Girl. He is so delicious, isn't he?!

We love him so much.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 19, 2008)

My mother would probably kill me for posting this picture, but . . . here you have my mother, my brother and my son in the first picture. My son and my two step-daughters in the second picture. My sister who is much more creative than I, her husband, my niece and nephew at Halloween. 

View attachment DSC00574 (2).JPG


View attachment 100.JPG


View attachment 4x4 Oz Family 115.jpg


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 19, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> My mother would probably kill me for posting this picture, but . . . here you have my mother, my brother and my son in the first picture. My son and my two step-daughters in the second picture. My sister who is much more creative than I, her husband, my niece and nephew at Halloween.



*beautiful family! that last pic of them dressed like the characters from the wizard of oz just made me smile from ear to ear....love it!!!!*


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Mar 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 38471
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*OMGOODNESSSSS!!!!! he is soo beautiful!!!! well, i think he takes after his auntie Susannah!!!!:kiss2:*


----------



## Oona (Mar 20, 2008)

*Myself and My Main Squeeze...*

*<3*​


----------



## Jes (Mar 20, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> My mother would probably kill me for posting this picture, but . . . here you have my mother, my brother and my son in the first picture. My son and my two step-daughters in the second picture. My sister who is much more creative than I, her husband, my niece and nephew at Halloween.



EK, the middle shot--why are the 2 kids on the right doing a Glamour shots gelled lens thing and the daughter on the left is not??


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 20, 2008)

Jes said:


> EK, the middle shot--why are the 2 kids on the right doing a Glamour shots gelled lens thing and the daughter on the left is not??



I think that is me sticking my thumb partially in front of the lens or something.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 20, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here is my family this past Christmas.....
> 
> In front are my parents... they'll celebrate their 50th anniversary this summer.
> 
> ...




What a beautiful family pic C. It really shows the warmth in you all share.
Love it.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 23, 2008)

My kids and I at Coney Island this past summer.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 23, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My kids and I at Coney Island this past summer.



Lovely pic Jersey girl. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 23, 2008)

Before the haircut




After the haircut on Easter




I had to bribe her to wear this dance recital costume...notice the 20 dollar bill





Sorry these are so big...I dont know how to fix them on photobucket


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2008)

View attachment m_a83e78e57376d3a545ede196e66b3c80.jpg



Here is Auntie's perfect boy having a bouncey!.


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2008)

View attachment l_26b47291593f93ab618a532db8801051.jpg




It is almost winter time in Australia, and here is my perfect, beautiful, talented and accomplished nephew Marcus going out for a stroll, all rugged up.

Shoshie


----------



## Gingembre (May 25, 2008)

Awww Susannah, that's an adorable photo!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 42867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one beautiful child- he looks adorable in his outing clothes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> My kids and I at Coney Island this past summer.




Oh my Gosh! I just saw this- you certainly don't look old enough to have kids that age!
Wonderful photo


----------



## bexy (May 25, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> thought id share my family with yooou!



what lovely pics jen! like you with blonde hair and you look a lot like ur mummy!!


----------



## ekmanifest (May 25, 2008)

Here is my son and I on mother's day. 

View attachment IMG_0277.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 42867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is such a cutie pie Susannah I can see why you are so proud.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Here is my son and I on mother's day.



Thats a great picture, you both have such beautiful eyes.


----------



## Shosh (May 25, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Awww Susannah, that's an adorable photo!



Thank you so much I think so too.


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is one beautiful child- he looks adorable in his outing clothes


Thanks Caroline. I have bought him some cute stuff also. Spoiled rotten.


ekmanifest said:


> Here is my son and I on mother's day.



Your son is so sweet. He must be the apple of your eye.



sugar and spice said:


> He is such a cutie pie Susannah I can see why you are so proud.


He is so cute! Yesterday he nearly pulled my earring out of my ear though.


----------



## mimosa (May 25, 2008)

Susannah, You are very blessed to have such a beautiful little angel like Marcus. :wubu:












Susannah said:


> View attachment 42867
> 
> It is almost winter time in Australia, and here is my perfect, beautiful, talented and accomplished nephew Marcus going out for a stroll, all rugged up.
> 
> Shoshie





Susannah said:


> View attachment 42865
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Auntie's perfect boy having a bouncey!.


----------



## Crystal (May 25, 2008)

Momma and me, before our trip to Sevierville/Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg yesterday.  

View attachment Me and mom.jpg


----------



## mimosa (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful Ladies!




CrystalUT11 said:


> Momma and me, before our trip to Sevierville/Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg yesterday.


----------



## Crystal (May 25, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Beautiful Ladies!




Thank you, sweetheart. :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 19, 2008)

View attachment 225358704_1789540.jpg



Hi Everybody,

Giddy up!

Here I am on vacation in Paris with Simon my Daddy. My Auntie Susannah stayed home in Australia. Boo Hoo! Not! I got up to lots of mischeif!

Lots of love to you all.:kiss2:

Marcus


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Here is my son and I on mother's day.



OMG what AMAZING eyes....wow!

Like mom like son!!! Wonderful pic!!!

Chik


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Momma and me, before our trip to Sevierville/Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg yesterday.



Great pic...you were in my favorite part of the world!!! Love Pigeon Forge!!!

Chik


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OMG what AMAZING eyes....wow!
> 
> Like mom like son!!! Wonderful pic!!!
> 
> Chik



Awww, thank you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 19, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics of my great nephew (my nephew's baby). His name is Simon:

View attachment 45 Randi Simon.jpg

Poor baby! I guess it takes some time to warm up to me. 

View attachment 09 Simon.jpg

He does smile. See? Isn't he a cutie?​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh yes, he's a cutie indeed! Beautiful nephew, SVS


----------



## Shosh (Jul 19, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my great nephew (my nephew's baby). His name is Simon:
> 
> View attachment 46172
> 
> ...



Oh Randi I love these pics. He has the most beautiful eyes.

My brother's name is Simon. It is a good name.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 20, 2008)

From my parents' 50th Anniversary two weeks ago......

L-R My brother Frank and his wife Kristie, my brother David and his wife Cara and her daughter Lauren, my mom and dad, me, my brother Paul, and my nephew Frank (brother Frank's son).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful eyes!!! Great picture!!



ekmanifest said:


> Here is my son and I on mother's day.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like our buddy Marcus is quite the party boy!!! Great pic Auntie Susannah!!! 





Susannah said:


> View attachment 46160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 20, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!! Such beautiful eyes!!! 




SoVerySoft said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my great nephew (my nephew's baby). His name is Simon:
> 
> View attachment 46172
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 20, 2008)

You look more like sisters!! 




CrystalUT11 said:


> Momma and me, before our trip to Sevierville/Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg yesterday.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 20, 2008)

My mother. She's had a rough couple of years, so it was a blast to see her healthy and happy as parade queen. 

View attachment ma.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> My mother. She's had a rough couple of years, so it was a blast to see her healthy and happy as parade queen.




That is a really nice picture of your mom!!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> My mother. She's had a rough couple of years, so it was a blast to see her healthy and happy as parade queen.



All hail the Queen! 

Bless her.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

here are a few pictures of my niece (from June 2008) who I babysit during the week


----------



## Shosh (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> here are a few pictures of my niece (from June 2008) who I babysit during the week




Auntie love! There is nothing like it in the world.:wubu:

She is beautiful.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> From my parents' 50th Anniversary two weeks ago......
> 
> L-R My brother Frank and his wife Kristie, my brother David and his wife Cara and her daughter Lauren, my mom and dad, me, my brother Paul, and my nephew Frank (brother Frank's son).



Wow, I love seeing your family. Great photo- thanks for sharing this 



pdgujer148 said:


> My mother. She's had a rough couple of years, so it was a blast to see her healthy and happy as parade queen.



I love this picture- I'm glad she got to be in the parade. Must be a nice memory for her 



mariac1966 said:


> here are a few pictures of my niece (from June 2008) who I babysit during the week



Beautiful baby!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Auntie love! There is nothing like it in the world.:wubu:
> 
> She is beautiful.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful baby!!




Thank you!! She is such a delight to be around :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 20, 2008)

Okie Dokie... I'll play along.

Here are a few pics taken at my Cousin Rod's wedding right before Memorial Day:


My Mom, My Auntie Jojo, My Auntie Bia and My Auntie Rae, with the groom, my cousin Rod. My mom is the "in-law" and she had to be dragged into the picture.
View attachment Aunties.jpg



My Mumma and my my Fram (My mom's mom). The wedding was outside...this was right before the ceremony. 
View attachment Fram and Mom.jpg


My Auntie Jojo, Uncle Dirk (Groom's father), Auntie Rae and Auntie Bia
View attachment JDRM.jpg


Finally... A pic of me with my crazy cousins. Behind me is my cousin Ty - Best Man (Auntie Bia), Rod - The Groom - , Andrew - Groomsman and Katie - Bridesmaid. (Uncle Dirk) 
View attachment Cousins.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 20, 2008)

Pay no attention to this empty post.

<_< 




>_>




*_*


----------



## Ash (Jul 20, 2008)

HAHAHA...

OKAY

This is my neice, Mackenzie. She looks EXACTLY like I did at her age. 

View attachment Kenz3.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 20, 2008)

I can totally see the resemblance. She is beautiful. Don't tell me your hair was blonde like that though . . . 



Ashley said:


> HAHAHA...
> 
> OKAY
> 
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Picture of me and my maid of honor, Kathy Noon





M&M Costume Party (Kathy, Me, and Linda)





My mom and I at the Philadelphia Zoo in 1968





My brother and his daugher


----------



## Ash (Jul 20, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I can totally see the resemblance. She is beautiful. Don't tell me your hair was blonde like that though . . .



It was. Natural blonde am I.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

GREAT pics everyone!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

One of my Florida nieces... she's so very _emo_. I love that she makes my mom as uncomfortable as I used to talking about how much she loves boys who wear eyeliner.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 20, 2008)

Sarah and the Triplets(8 months) at a wedding we attended yesterday
And John and thier oldest Marley(2) at same wedding
Ruth 

View attachment dad&mar.jpg


View attachment mom&trips.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Sarah and the Triplets(8 months) at a wedding we attended yesterday
> And John and thier oldest Marley(2) at same wedding
> Ruth


 

Good lord they're cute, but it looks OH SO TIRING. Haha.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Sarah and the Triplets(8 months) at a wedding we attended yesterday
> And John and thier oldest Marley(2) at same wedding
> Ruth



WOW.... Triplets.... I have a hard enough time keeping up with one niece who is 15 months. I couldn't imagine babysitting 3 children of the same age. 

**Beautiful pictures though. I love the guy in the kilt.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 20, 2008)

It is 4 kids under the age of two. Was nice Grandma took the kids alone with an untie so they could enjoy the reception. Heres me and finnlagh the youngest of the trips as I helped wrangle the babies after the ceremony was over and I could out the camera down. 

View attachment Fn&kok.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 20, 2008)

Taken at the beach yesterday...

me, my mom and dad; my bro the photographer with a crazy amount of sunblock in his beard; tiny us on the beach!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Sarah and the Triplets(8 months) at a wedding we attended yesterday
> And John and thier oldest Marley(2) at same wedding
> Ruth



Was this an Irish or Scottish wedding?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Taken at the beach yesterday...
> 
> me, my mom and dad; my bro the photographer with a crazy amount of sunblock in his beard; tiny us on the beach!



Awesome pictures!!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Sarah and the Triplets(8 months) at a wedding we attended yesterday
> And John and thier oldest Marley(2) at same wedding
> Ruth



Oh they are so beautiful. What a great pic. Thanks Ruth, Cant stop smiling here.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2008)

View attachment l_8d7b76a5f6f05988ed62536bff510f49.jpg




One more for good measure.
Marcus was in Italy in this pic. He is wearing the wild west cowboy bib that I bought him.<3 


I just want to say that i would post a pic of my twin nephews Tom and Brandon, but my sister will not allow their pics to be on the net. I have to respect her wishes on that. 
Juz had to throw that in because I am having a bit of a guilty Auntie complex over showing all these Marcus pics and none of my twin nephews. 

I love you too Tom Tom and BB ( Beautiful Boy), His pet name.:kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46246
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He is such a beautiful boy, Susannah.... Love the pictures and I enjoy reading your posts!! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> He is such a beautiful boy, Susannah.... Love the pictures and I enjoy reading your posts!! :wubu:




Thank you so much. It's Auntie love.:wubu:

I have all of the joy and fun and none of the sleepless nights or stress.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Taken at the beach yesterday...
> 
> me, my mom and dad; my bro the photographer with a crazy amount of sunblock in his beard; tiny us on the beach!



Great pics S&F!


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Was this an Irish or Scottish wedding?



Scottish/Metis the Metis are those Indian people whose blood was mixed wth schootis/Irish and french settlers and as they were ostracized from both the white and indan cultures they had their own communities. THis was thee wedding of one of the kids I used to work with.
Ruth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Scottish/Metis the Metis are those Indian people whose blood was mixed wth schootis/Irish and french settlers and as they were ostracized from both the white and indan cultures they had their own communities. THis was thee wedding of one of the kids I used to work with.
> Ruth



I never knew that... Thank you for sharing the information. 


maria


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 21, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46246
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a cutie!


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Sarah and the Triplets(8 months) at a wedding we attended yesterday
> And John and thier oldest Marley(2) at same wedding
> Ruth



that is the best best best buggy i have ever seen! ruth they are so cute!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46246


Very nice. Is he trading stocks yet?


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Very nice. Is he trading stocks yet?



Not yet! Thank you so much Jason. Marcus is my heart and my sunshine.
I love him so much.


----------



## rainbowman (Jul 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Taken at the beach yesterday...
> 
> me, my mom and dad; my bro the photographer with a crazy amount of sunblock in his beard; tiny us on the beach!



It looks like a sunny day


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

View attachment 232607425_1863864.gif



Marcus and his mummy Lucy. Lucy is a wonderful sister in law to me. I love her. I am very lucky because both of my sister in laws are so nice.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46841
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus and his mummy Lucy. Lucy is a wonderful sister in law to me. I love her. I am very lucky because both of my sister in laws are so nice.



What a beautiful picture, Shosie!! I am glad that you have family around to support you.... :happy:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> What a beautiful picture, Shosie!! I am glad that you have family around to support you.... :happy:



Thank you so much. My family are wonderful, I am very lucky.
Yes I love to post pics of Marcus, but I hope the pics bring a smile to people's faces. That is my aim.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are some picture of my niece, Christie, that I took on Saturday




 

 

 [


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

I love the outfit. She is lovely. It's Auntie love.:wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I love the outfit. She is lovely. It's Auntie love.:wubu:



Thank you.... she definitely brings smiles to me and helps me get through the day.


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is the latest group photo of my family. My three brothers, their wives, and children are joining me. 

View attachment small.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Here is the latest group photo of my family. My three brothers, their wives, and children are joining me.



Hi Kathy... I love this picture!!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Here is the latest group photo of my family. My three brothers, their wives, and children are joining me.



It is nice having the family around you. Nice pic Kathy. When are you coming back to Australia for a visit?


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is nice having the family around you. Nice pic Kathy. When are you coming back to Australia for a visit?





The next trip is for the Australians to come here. They are arriving mid-week this week and will be here for about 10 days. After that, we pick the date for my next trip there. I'm hoping for late September or October.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> The next trip is for the Australians to come here. They are arriving mid-week this week and will be here for about 10 days. After that, we pick the date for my next trip there. I'm hoping for late September or October.



Lovely. September/October is springtime here.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 3, 2008)

Im so glad to see this thread after I "disappeared" lol. I LOVE seeing everyones loved ones... and yes I looked at each picture 

I noticed that my girls pictures must have been moved in Photobucket so Im just re-adding a current picture of them.  Taylor is 7 and Briana is 4 







Keep sharing!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

This is one of my fave threads.
I am sure everybody gets sick of me parading my Nephew out, but hey he is all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 3, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Im so glad to see this thread after I "disappeared" lol. I LOVE seeing everyones loved ones... and yes I looked at each picture
> 
> I noticed that my girls pictures must have been moved in Photobucket so Im just re-adding a current picture of them.  Taylor is 7 and Briana is 4
> 
> ...


 

OMG, how cute are THEY! Beautiful girls, Mom.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 4, 2008)

My hearts...Brian, my husband of 4 years and Luke, the love of my life! (he'll be 3 in September) 

View attachment 100_1077.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hearts...Brian, my husband of 4 years and Luke, the love of my life! (he'll be 3 in September)



Luke's eyes are magical Christal.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> This is one of my fave threads.
> I am sure everybody gets sick of me parading my Nephew out, but hey he is all that and a bag of chips.



Marcus is a cutie so flaunt him all you want- I adore babies! They make my Uterus do "flip flops" lol




Surlysomething said:


> OMG, how cute are THEY! Beautiful girls, Mom.



Thank you *gush* They are my pride and Joy 



ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hearts...Brian, my husband of 4 years and Luke, the love of my life! (he'll be 3 in September)



Daddy has some blue eyes but my Gosh, Luke has BIG GORGEOUS BLUE eyes! Adorable!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Im so glad to see this thread after I "disappeared" lol. I LOVE seeing everyones loved ones... and yes I looked at each picture
> 
> I noticed that my girls pictures must have been moved in Photobucket so Im just re-adding a current picture of them.  Taylor is 7 and Briana is 4
> 
> ...



As I said I love this thread and keep raising it from the dead the instant I have a new pic of my angel.
I had to rep the pic of your girls also. So lovely.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of my niece, Christie. I just bought her the Sesame Street Doctor kit that she is playing with


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 4, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Im so glad to see this thread after I "disappeared" lol. I LOVE seeing everyones loved ones... and yes I looked at each picture
> 
> I noticed that my girls pictures must have been moved in Photobucket so Im just re-adding a current picture of them.  Taylor is 7 and Briana is 4
> 
> ...



What beautiful girls! Just like their mommy!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 46841
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus and his mummy Lucy. Lucy is a wonderful sister in law to me. I love her. I am very lucky because both of my sister in laws are so nice.



Susannah, that little chub is the cutest baby!!!! I just want to kiss him all up!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hearts...Brian, my husband of 4 years and Luke, the love of my life! (he'll be 3 in September)


 

What a great picture. You have a couple of very handsome blue-eyed boys.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 4, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> What a great picture. You have a couple of very handsome blue-eyed boys.




Awww thanks hun! I am very blessed!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 4, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted here (I cleared out a bunch of pictures from my account a while back and I apparently nuked the picture I posted here...) All of you have such wonderful pictures of your families and relatives, I'd name you all by name but there are so many since the last time I posted!


Here are a couple of recent family pictures we took.

Today was our daughter's first day in Kindergarden... Here is a picture and the set of pictures I posted in Photobucket.






Here is a picture of Mtmaiden and I at the NAAFA convention in Los Angeles at the Marriott Hotel, and the full set of pictures I just uploaded.





BTW... our 4 year old daughter (5 in October...) took this picture!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> It's been a while since I posted here (I cleared out a bunch of pictures from my account a while back and I apparently nuked the picture I posted here...) All of you have such wonderful pictures of your families and relatives, I'd name you all by name but there are so many since the last time I posted!
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of recent family pictures we took.
> ...



Beautiful Pictures!!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 5, 2008)

You have a budding photographer on your hands, Stan! And what a cutie! My favorite pics of Charlie are of his first day of Kindergarten. It's such a special day! Congratulations!



fa_man_stan said:


> It's been a while since I posted here (I cleared out a bunch of pictures from my account a while back and I apparently nuked the picture I posted here...) All of you have such wonderful pictures of your families and relatives, I'd name you all by name but there are so many since the last time I posted!
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of recent family pictures we took.
> ...


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Beautiful Pictures!!!!



Thanks Mariac!



BBWModel said:


> You have a budding photographer on your hands, Stan! And what a cutie! My favorite pics of Charlie are of his first day of Kindergarten. It's such a special day! Congratulations!



Thanks BBWModel! That picture of you two and Charlie on Charlie's birthday was also wonderful! Also, the pictures your mom posted earlier of him in his kilt were fabulous! The years go by so quickly!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh god, no kidding Stan! Charlie is staring High School in a couple of weeks. He has been at band camp this week. He is the only freshman snare drummer, and last night we had the Cadence Club meeting for the band, (band boosters) and one of the parents was telling me her daughter came home this week and was telling how great this new freshman drummer is and kept going on and on. He already has a rep! LMAO





fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks Mariac!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BBWModel! That picture of you two and Charlie on Charlie's birthday was also wonderful! Also, the pictures your mom posted earlier of him in his kilt were fabulous! The years go by so quickly!


----------



## Kareda (Aug 6, 2008)

mariac1966-- Christie is a cutie!! Looks like she liked her gift! 

Christal-- Thank you!





Stan-- Very Lovely Family!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kareda said:


> mariac1966-- Christie is a cutie!! Looks like she liked her gift!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kareda!!


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 7, 2008)

My adopted son out of town since Friday for work, taking kids to a week long basketball camp in Edmonton. So being as daughter been alone with the kids all week, my son and I went and took supper over and played the hell out of the kids for a couple of hours afterwards(she said they slept real well lol)
Here is Cienna 1 after running through the sprinkler in her dress
Kevin (4)pouting because his sister wouldn't get off his swing so he could go high.
And My son Jerry pushing his niece in her own swing, and Kevin finally working at getting up high.
Proud Grandma Ruth 

View attachment Swing.jpg


View attachment cienna wet.jpg


View attachment Kevin Pout.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 27, 2008)

View attachment IMGP2165.jpg


Hi everybody! I just had my first birthday a few weeks ago. We had a lovely party in the park, and it was very warm because it is summertime in Australia right now.

Mummy made me a lovely chocolate cake with marshmallows , with a big one year old candle on it.

Yay for my Dimmers.:kiss2:

Love 

Marcus


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 55965
> 
> 
> Hi everybody! I just had my first birthday a few weeks ago. We had a lovely party in the park, and it was very warm because it is summertime in Australia right now.
> ...



Susannah
He is beautiful! God Bless him! Hope you are well hun...xoxo


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 27, 2008)

Gorgeous baby. Glad to know that the first birthday was a hit1


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 27, 2008)

Me with two of my five sister's. Taken Christmas day.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 27, 2008)

One of Baeleighs Christmas pictures sorry its so big...i cropped it down to tiny on photobucket and its still huge


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 27, 2008)

Two very special men in my life...My brother, My soon to be husband :wubu:







And my other little man, Bosley


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2009)

View attachment Erin5.jpg


View attachment Erin9.jpg


View attachment Erin11.jpg


View attachment Erin15.jpg


Here are some pics of Erin my neice. Isn't she perfect! She is a little dolly. I love her.:wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 21, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 59167
> 
> 
> View attachment 59168
> ...



Awww! She's adorable!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> Awww! She's adorable!



Oh thank you Matt. She is very cute!

:kiss2:


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is my grandson Blake. He will be 1 on St Paddy's day






[/IMG]


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Here is my grandson Blake. He will be 1 on St Paddy's day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is so cute!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

View attachment n606029821_1405825_1094.jpg


Here is my new neice Emily on the left. She is my brother's wife's daughter, and now my brother's daughter and my neice.
She is adoreable! She is the sweetest little girl. She is 14 years old.

Now if Simon and Lucy have a baby girl in August I will have three neices and three nephews.:wubu:


----------



## moore2me (Feb 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Here is my new neice Emily on the left. She is my brother's wife's daughter, and now my brother's daughter and my neice.
> She is adoreable! She is the sweetest little girl. She is 14 years old.
> 
> Now if Simon and Lucy have a baby girl in August I will have three neices and three nephews.:wubu:



I'll tell you what, Susannah, you guys certainly make nice looking babies and children. There must be some good genetic material in the bunch of "youse".


And to Cinnamitch, Your grandson is a handsome lad too. Plus, he has a very lucky birthday - St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## toni (Feb 22, 2009)

Abigail and Zoe on V-day. 

View attachment abigailzoe.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Feb 22, 2009)

Toni,

Abigal and Zoe look so sweet together. Abigal has such beautiful hair too. Will she help out with babysitting yet?

M2M


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 22, 2009)

toni said:


> Abigail and Zoe on V-day.




Beautiful kids, Toni


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2009)

View attachment 2657_70659257704_543627704_1655808_7201617_n.jpg


Me and my Uncle Pete


View attachment 2657_70659262704_543627704_1655809_1374823_n.jpg


Me and my cousin's son Tashan ( Pronounced Tasharn) on the left, and her husband leo on the right.

View attachment 2657_70659232704_543627704_1655803_604381_n.jpg


Me and my cousin Ally.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

Never quite realized that your eyes are brown, Shoshie. Lovely eyes and family  :bow:


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 15, 2009)

Susannah
Great pictures and they look like warm and loving people. Course they are related to you so how could they not be?
Ruth


----------



## Shosh (Mar 17, 2009)

View attachment n1359825869_30140034_4896123.jpg


My cousin Justin caught a big Barramundi. He lives in Darwin, which is in far north Australia.


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

These two are my nephews Jake and Nick.They are my sister's boys.


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

This is my very last niece,Annslie.She belongs to my little brother.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 18, 2009)

As per request Shoshie here are some pics from about a month ago when they came to visit at work. Right now most of the family in the hospital with a bad flu. Sarah even had a seizure and the kids throwing up so bad dehydrated so poor John there since the weekend with them.
Ruth 

View attachment Feb 09 #1.jpg


View attachment Feb 09 #2.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> As per request Shoshie here are some pics from about a month ago when they came to visit at work. Right now most of the family in the hospital with a bad flu. Sarah even had a seizure and the kids throwing up so bad dehydrated so poor John there since the weekend with them.
> Ruth



Oh I am sorry they are sick Ruth.

They are so cute!  Did eveybody love them at your work?


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yes everyone at work adores the kids. John currently works here with me and Sarah did a contract postion here for a Grant we had for a healthy choices club for girls. So many of the kids know them quite well and miss Sarah as she had to take to bed rest and give up her position part of the way through her pregnancy. I haven't had an update from John yet as to how they are doing yet, but the hospital is the best place for them to be till this nasty bug runs its course.
Ruth


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 21, 2009)

My dad and I enjoying a drink at a beach bar. More spring break photos to come in random threads haha


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Now,I know where you get those great looks.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 21, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> My dad and I enjoying a drink at a beach bar. More spring break photos to come in random threads haha





Two very nice looking men!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, see...I'm not the only one that digs your hawt Dad, Eric


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, see...I'm not the only one that digs your hawt Dad, Eric



Bugger, not allowed to rep you again yet! Damn rules!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Mar 21, 2009)

View attachment 60647

Me and my Mom

View attachment 60648

My Mom and Dad

View attachment 60649

My younger brother, me and my older brother

View attachment 60650

Me and my younger brother at xmas

View attachment 60651

My Grandad (from my dads side) My grandad (from my moms side)

Thats us


----------



## Shala (Mar 21, 2009)

Me & my sisters at Mardi Gras....love them so much! 

View attachment sisters.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 21, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Thats us




Great pictures. You have some handsome brothers too!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 60647
> 
> Me and my Mom
> 
> ...



Lovely pics! What a cute family.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 60647
> 
> Me and my Mom
> 
> ...





Shala said:


> Me & my sisters at Mardi Gras....love them so much!



Wow, both of you have very lovely families. Wonderful photos- thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## toni (Mar 29, 2009)

Zoe, almost 6 months old.  

View attachment zoe1.jpg


View attachment zoe3.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh Toni your baby is so beautiful! I love her little outfit too.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

View attachment n569201627_2079255_3555.jpg


This is Matty my brother. He is due any day now! Hahaha!

He is so funny. He is always pulling these kind of pranks.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

View attachment n569201627_2079269_8021.jpg


Matty is a nutter, but he is our nutter and we love him. He is so funny and wonderful.

View attachment n579768718_1494969_1642445.jpg


Brigid and Matthew. The bride and groom.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 30, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> My dad and I enjoying a drink at a beach bar. More spring break photos to come in random threads haha



dam... ur dad is a hottie! he like fat chicks 2??? :blush:


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 30, 2009)

My twin sister and my twin nieces...they are 20...just saying...lol.... 

View attachment Grad Party 07 028little.jpg


View attachment lilMeWaino.JPG


View attachment lilMeMini.JPG


View attachment lilMeKK.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Mar 30, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> My twin sister and my twin nieces...they are 20...just saying...lol....



It is amazing that you and your sister are twins, and then she had twins.

You look great meanwhile.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 1, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> dam... ur dad is a hottie! he like fat chicks 2??? :blush:



Sorry, don't think so. If my mom is any indication, its just like yea, but ya got me, so that should be enough haha


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 2, 2009)

Seriously, every kid in this thread is SO adorable! 

*The owner of my heart, he'll be 9 at the end of May*:








*
When he was ringbearer at my cousin's wedding*:




*
My cousin, flower girl*:





*My son and our cousin in the limo*:




*
Mom and my son dancing at another cousin's wedding*:




*
My sister and my son*:





*My brother, he's a rock star (myspace.com/red13)*:




*
My other brother, the "baby" at 25:*:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 10, 2009)

My nephew and his new kitten :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 10, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> My nephew and his new kitten :wubu:


Awwwwwww thats so adorable!!!!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, here we are (don't think i've posted this already, apologies if i have!):


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's a few of my mum and dad. I don't have many pictures of them, but the ones I do have are very special to me.






My dad Ian.





My mum Sandra.










Mum and I.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 10, 2009)

Daughter, mom, SIL, and grandson.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Daughter, mom, SIL, and grandson.



So if you were in that pic, there would be four generations?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 13, 2009)

Me and My Mom Last year




We're silly.



Me, My Stepmom, My Dad, and my Stepbrother at the renfaire last year 




Arrrr!


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 14, 2009)

My dad and soon to be brother in law aka Fonzy ;p






My Aunt Kim and I at Giggles comedy club






My mom, sister and I outside Giggles






My sister and I in Ireland....it was a long day haha!!


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2009)

My beautiful sisters and their families:










And just because it's ridiculously cute, here are two of my nephews at one of those old time photo places, taken last week on vacation:


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So if you were in that pic, there would be four generations?


Yep, but I'm usually the one behind the camera. My mom is 91, lives independently, and still drives. I've got to call her every day because she expects ME to drop dead anytime now. . . if I forget, she calls the GF to go look for the body. -Jim


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Me and My Mom Last year
> We're silly.
> 
> 
> ...



Those Renfaires always look like fun. How was it?



intraultra said:


> My beautiful sisters and their families:
> 
> 
> And just because it's ridiculously cute, here are two of my nephews at one of those old time photo places, taken last week on vacation:



Wow, that is a gorgeous family!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, that year kinda sucked. It was the weather that made it such a disaster though. It was supposed to be 79 and breezy. My Stepmoms van read 97, and it was SO humid.. then we got seperated, and then found out we never bought ice for the cooler so all our stuff was un-eatable...yeah. Just blah.


We were there for 5 hours, and it felt like days. 

 We're going to the one in MN this year, though. It's supposed to be _huuuuuuuge._


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2010)

My beautiful sisters, Kimberly and Samantha.
Thanksgiving 2010


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 5, 2010)

Me and my twin brother at his graduation earlier this year. One of the few times we've actually got to see each other recently, I wish we could get to alot more.

EDIT: Apologies for the large size of the picture.


----------



## Tad (Nov 5, 2010)

I had no idea you had a twin! Sorry to hear you don't get to see so much of each other these days.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an 18 year old and 8 year old twin daughters- they are fraternal twins. 

Rellis, are you and your brother fraternal twins?


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 15, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have an 18 year old and 8 year old twin daughters- they are fraternal twins.
> 
> Rellis, are you and your brother fraternal twins?




gorgeous kids Caroline (seems fitting for their gorgeous Mom) :happy:


----------



## Micara (Nov 15, 2010)

My mom and I






My daughter Megs






My brother Joey, who I keep trying to get on Dimensions






My Sicilian grandparents who raised me:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> gorgeous kids Caroline (seems fitting for their gorgeous Mom) :happy:



Thank you! You are too sweet :happy:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 21, 2010)

This my son (10 at the time, 11 now):

Camping this summer:





This Halloween:










*The mask got too hot for him after awhile, so he ditched it lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2010)

2009's Renfaire, Me and My Dad, Then just a good shot of my dad. 








Me and My Mom carving pumpkins this year.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2011)

I freaking love this kid. My nephew, Max. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 2, 2011)

My beautiful sister at her Engagement Party.

:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 2, 2011)

My brother David and I


----------

